# opinions on my new sun shade



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

my brother is laughing at me and my boat right now [smiley=1-lmao.gif], he thinks i could get a good part in the new mary poppins comeback movie [smiley=popcorn2.gif]i might look a little strange but when i was out earlier and the sun started to get high they sure came in handy 







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

made in the shade... nothing wrong with that! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## pancholo (May 10, 2009)

they get the job done... cool angler  ... hot fishing ;D... they fish wont notice  [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]... screw the rest.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Mark Poppins????

My wife was asking me for some shade on the minnow today. After showing her your pics I've got no excuse!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks fine by me...

could be worse...








;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with Jan .... 

Dave


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Your brother was laughing because he was jealous. 

Looks cool to me.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm kinda jealous. :-?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Looks fine by me...
> 
> could be worse...
> 
> ...


 if i ever post a pic of my boat with an umbrella that looks like that sombody please shoot me [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't even need the boat, just get a bigger umbrella...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

The cigar saved you. ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i picked them up at harbor freight for less than $7.00 a piece  [smiley=vrolijk_1.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

It has that classic Victorian look to it-like when the gent rowed his lady around the park.


----------

